# Need recommendation- Ipod player for Altima 2003



## moonshinebird (Aug 17, 2005)

Hello all,

A bit clueless when it comes to cars.. so I need a bit of help. I want to be able to play my ipod to the car but have no idea where to begin. Anyone have any recommendations on what would work on a Nissan Altima 2003- has Bose system with a 6 cd-changer- please let me know. I already tried one of those FM transmitter- let's say it sucks.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## meddle (Aug 23, 2005)

Check this out http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170382 if you haven't already. 

It works great and allows a clean install. I did mine without putting any holes in my console. Everything is in the cubby below the air contitioner controls. I borrowed GTW00's design idea, but didn't build the whole thing. Mine just has an enclosure for the button.

After everything, it cost about as much as a good fm modulator, but works so much better.


----------



## moonshinebird (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks Meddle for the info.

I already checked out Active Tuning. It won't work for my Altima 2003 since it requires an 8 DIN- my 2003 does not have a din . There is a topic on soldering etc but I believe someone is still working on it. Since I'm not too mechanical, I'll leave the soldering to the pros 

Still searching.....


----------

